# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Розница > Помощь >  Сбой при пробитии скидки

## Angeliiina

здравствуйте, пользуемся на кассовом компьютере данной программой (1С7.7) с 2005 года.
функционал полностью устраивает -проходимость не ах какая.

и вот в один прекрасный день возможность давать скидку себя "исчерпала".
Ни ручную, ни по дисконтным картам. Никак.


Компьютер не трогали,ничего не меняли,ни софт,ни железо.
Техподдержка развела руками, поддержка касс - тоже. 

в общем классическое "оно само" :( 

но мне думается вряд ли мы такие первые? может кто то сталкивался уже с подобным ?

помогите, кто в теме или около темы 


скрины ошибок прилагаю
1
2

----------


## alexandr_ll

> здравствуйте, пользуемся на кассовом компьютере данной программой (1С7.7) с 2005 года.
> функционал полностью устраивает -проходимость не ах какая.
> 
> и вот в один прекрасный день возможность давать скидку себя "исчерпала".
> Ни ручную, ни по дисконтным картам. Никак.
> 
> 
> Компьютер не трогали,ничего не меняли,ни софт,ни железо.
> Техподдержка развела руками, поддержка касс - тоже. 
> ...


Неясно, какой программой вы пользуетесь. Судя по скринам - это не типовая конфигурация. Следовательно нужно обратиться к разработчику. Если это невозможно, к программисту 1С. Нужно смотреть код.

----------


## Angeliiina

Самое неприятное что разработчик не смог помочь. 
мне так кажется дело в драйвере атол, это уже интуиция работать начала

----------

